# O/night near Caen



## pablo (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello all, long time no speak, can anyone tell me of the site as you exit the Caen port (on a rondabout I think). Lastyear stayed beside the autoruote and wifey wasn"t pleased!!! BTW coming off the boat at 8:30 ish.Thanks in advance.Pablo.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

hi Pablo, this time last year we used this site www.camping-ariane.com its very convenient to the route between the ferry port at Ouistreham and Caen, also close to the Pegasus Bridge memorial sould you wish to visit.

Regards
Colin


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

How about one of you guys putting it in the campsite D/B then? with an RV endorsement. I am sure other members would find it very useful.  

Olley


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jean just had a look and I don't think thats the one, this one sounds more like it according to the directions that Pablo gave: 
Camping Les Pommiers 
Parc Municipal Rue De La Haie Breton 
Route de Caen
Ouistreham
Normandy 
14150

Don't appear to have a website but ukcampsite have a few details. http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=3858&map=on

Olley


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Caen.

There is a lovely camping car aire just off the end of the main beach.
There is the public car park adjcaant to the ferry terminal where plenty of campers park.
There is the road along the opposite side of the river, opposite the ferry terminal, agin plenty of campers overnight (or longer) there.

I am sorry but I can't say how suitable any of these are for an RV. The nearest access accross the river is via a swing bridge with a weight limit, but not sure how much.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Sorry to add to the confusion guys but the site I mentioned in my original reply was NOT the one we stayed at. I should have said Les Capucines (N49.237938 W0.257264) in Ranville. 'Twas the one I described.

Regards
Colin


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

There is an aires at the port of Ouistreham we used it last year. It does get busy. May be tight if you are over 30 foot. GPS N49.17.258 W000.14.998.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Les Pommiers is the site on the way out of Ouisterham. Open all year it is a bit of a dump but is suitable for large RVs.

The aire is OK for RVs just so long as there are not many other motorhomes on it.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Caen*

Caen -con ! my dad spent many a night outside caen trying to get the Germans to surrender . one hell of a battle His tank got hit but he did come home , lots of parking around port.


----------



## pablo (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Olly , I think that"s the one


----------

